# Modded 850s Rippin WFO!!!



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Great ride, but them Zillas have worn out their welcome:biggthumpup: Upgrades are coming!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE :rockn:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

need some snorkels!! but nice video


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

speedman said:


> need some snorkels!! but nice video


I think they are illegal in Mn. :thinking:


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you guys! Snorkels can only be 6 inches above stock intake in Minnesota. Plus, snorkels are a winter project. Going to get it all sealed up nice and tight with a custom routing and full PVC. Thanks again for watching I'll have a walk around video coming up soon with all the new mods!


----------

